# Rod Finishes



## WV Cobbmullet (Dec 2, 2008)

Havent built a rod in some time, and havent kept up on finishes . What do you all like looking at Gudebrod,Flexcoat,and U40. All input appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

WV Cobbmullet said:


> Havent built a rod in some time, and havent kept up on finishes . What do you all like looking at Gudebrod,Flexcoat,and U40. All input appreciated. Thanks


I dont like the U40, didnt have good results at all with it, but that is me. I have been using teh Thread master finishes and like it a lot


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 15, 2009)

I use Aftcote and it works great. It is thin and releases bubbles extremely easy. You do have to use one more coat, from what I am hearing, than you would have to use with flexcoat.


----------



## Drumboy (Jan 25, 2008)

tacpayne were you using the high build u-40?


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Drumboy said:


> tacpayne were you using the high build u-40?


I was using the Low build. It cured way to slow for one. I had some issues myself, but hte amount of time it takes to cure would allow more problems to happen


----------



## saltysurf (Nov 18, 2009)

Tacpayne said:


> I was using the Low build. It cured way to slow for one. I had some issues myself, but hte amount of time it takes to cure would allow more problems to happen


Lmao yeah like a darn CAT lol or a FLY


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

saltysurf said:


> Lmao yeah like a darn CAT lol or a FLY



I once had a ladybug that got on a sticky rod , left tracks halfway down the butt wrap before it could make it no farther, thought about covering him over with another layer, but as this was for a customer, I just wiped the still not quite hard goo off (along with the critter) and started over. 

I'm a fan of threadmaster also-- mostly use low build, even tho the cure times are longer, it just comes out much cleaner (no bubble trouble) for me.


----------



## Drumboy (Jan 25, 2008)

I have always had epoxy problems myself...

I picked up some of the U-40 at last years expo didn't like it at first but having to use 8 oz. of it i finally got it figured out 

And no kidding about the cure time takes forever seems like....


----------



## Snapperhead (Jun 5, 2008)

*Threadmaster*

After trying threadmaster there was no looking back for me. The leveling properties and bubble release are excellent. Not to mention about 50 times greater UV protection than anything on the market. I think you will be well pleased.


----------

